# carlack 68 - see the picture below



## bomcar (Jan 10, 2011)

Does anybody has ever seen this kind of carlack in red bottle one ?

Even I didn't found this red bottle of carlack68 in product list of carlack.de website.
I found this one sale in Indonesia.

the yellow bottle currently has became carlack68 nanotechnology.
Can Anybody explain to me what the red bottle carlack is ?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

http://www.autopia.org/forum/car-detailing-product-discussion/57432-red-carlack.html


----------



## bomcar (Jan 10, 2011)

toni said:


> http://www.autopia.org/forum/car-detailing-product-discussion/57432-red-carlack.html


thanks for your reply..

I have read the tread above . and don't get information that i need. 
Confuse what the read bottle is , because i did not find that product in official carlack website. And I believe even the others can not find such of that item in their country but Indonesia.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

The thread seems to indicate that the product in the red one has a slightly different consistency and longevity. I'd say it was an old or cheaper variant for that market perhaps.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Id guess it was fake. :thumb:


----------



## bomcar (Jan 10, 2011)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> The thread seems to indicate that the product in the red one has a slightly different consistency and longevity. I'd say it was an old or cheaper variant for that market perhaps.


No, the red bottle is more expensive than carlack nano systematic care (yellow bottle). From the guys have ever used the red bottle carlack, it's contain more acrylic than the yellow bottle and both have chemical cleaner.



bero1306 said:


> Id guess it was fake. :thumb:


It's not fake. it is imported by carlack distributor in indonesia and sale in ace hardware. I think Ace Hardware doesn't sale any fake item.

That item is imported by official carlack importer company


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Seems like you are answering your own question then.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Have you tried emailing that pic to Carlack in Germany? They have very good customer service and should be able to help you.


----------



## bomcar (Jan 10, 2011)

toni said:


> Have you tried emailing that pic to Carlack in Germany? They have very good customer service and should be able to help you.


Yes, I have sent an email a week ago .. but not received the reply yet. 
i do confuse what is inside the bottle, more confusing it's not listed in official carlack website and not sale in another country


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I haven't seen the red bottle, but I've seen a blue bottle! Sold as poly-lack.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

That's marketed towards boats and planes as I understand it. When I looked at their web site I couldn't find any difference in the descriptions of the products. One of those "acoid customer confusion" things which actually just adds confusion.


----------



## bomcar (Jan 10, 2011)

Description written on the red bottle exactly the same as carlack68 nano systematic care bottle.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

bomcar said:


> Description written on the red bottle exactly the same as carlack68 nano systematic care bottle.


SO I would say it's a near identical product? Perhaps as said marketed slightly different. Like the harry potter books. Adult versions were a different sleeve to market it to others, same product inside


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

They are probably the same, the red one might have a better chemical cleaner due to the climate in Indonesia, i;m only guessing here.


----------



## bomcar (Jan 10, 2011)

maggi133 said:


> SO I would say it's a near identical product? Perhaps as said marketed slightly different. Like the harry potter books. Adult versions were a different sleeve to market it to others, same product inside





Trip tdi said:


> They are probably the same, the red one might have a better chemical cleaner due to the climate in Indonesia, i;m only guessing here.


could be. 
got some report that carlack68 yellow bottle has better chemical cleaner than the red bottle. 
Even some guys called it sealant like long life sealant (I think they didn't get any information about the red bottle like me) . But this one has chemical cleaner and thick as carlack68 aio , not as thin as Jeff wertkstatt AJ ( can not compare to carlack long life sealant, because never tried). 
singapore has the same climate like indonesia, but singapore also have not this red bottle carlack 
But i think the red bottle is old product and the yellow bottle in the photo also is old carlack aio but now the formula changed to nano systematic care .
currently, the yellow bottle still sale in indonesia with the new formula and new label as Nano systematic care as in official carlack website , and the red bottle still continue sale in indonesia untill now with the same label and the same color like before . there's nothing change like the yellow bottle.

emailed carlack germany, but no respond .


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

.... Wrong thread .


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Never used any of the several hundred pound wax's but after using zymol concours, glasur and AutoFinesse Spirit, I personally notice the difference in using them and results wise, I will continue in doing so.
> Think with the higher end wax's its more the exclusiveness of owning them, if you compare a wax at £3000 compared to a wax at £30 the more expensive of the two is hardly going to give you 300x better results and ease of use which is the price comparison :lol:.
> Go with what you can afford to use.
> If I was on mega dosh then I wouldn't hessitate to buy some real expensive boutique wax's just to try. Always trying to get my hands in testers just to say I've used them .


Hows this answer connected to the Ops question.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Hows this answer connected to the Ops question.


Stupid phone :lol: posted in the wrong thread!!


----------



## bomcar (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys .. for all of the reply

finally I got email from Carlack de .....

Thank you for your Email and your interest in our products.

The red bottle is exclusively produced for customers in Indonesia. Both cans do have the same content. As you have tested all the products you fournd out that the CAR-LACK products are as good as the products from Jeff Werstat.

For any further questions please don't hestitate to contact us.

Best regards.

b.o. Ms. Gabriele Engster

CAR-LACK GFT+H mbH
Uhlandstr. 59
D-78464 Konstanz
email: [email protected]


----------

